

Fred Wilson Analyzes his Audience - yanowitz
http://www.avc.com/a_vc/2010/05/going-direct.html

======
lkozma
I hope someone with more experience will help clarify this: if in Firefox I
click "open in new tab" instead of simply clicking the link, will the
referring url be preserved, or will it be counted as "direct"? If the referrer
is lost in this case, that would explain the larger number of "direct" access.

~~~
streety
I've just taken a look at the headers sent when opening a link in a new tab
and the referrer is preserved.

~~~
lkozma
Thanks, that settles the question.

However, browsing interfaces might still affect the statistics, for example,
if someone right-clicks a link and selects "copy link location" than pastes it
into address bar, it is clearly a "direct access". That must be rare though.

